# E!Cockpit Visualisierung temporäre Variablen anlegen



## KevinH (6 November 2021)

Einen wunderschönen Abend zusammen,

ist es möglich für eine Visualisierung in E!Cockpit temporäre Variablen anzulegen?  Ich würde mit diesen gerne Schaltflächen ausblenden oder deaktivieren. Da ich diese öfters benötige würde ich die Bedingung nur ungern im jedem Element programmieren.

Eine Art Beispielcode wie ich es mir vorstelle habe ich angehängt.




Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kevin


----------



## KLM (6 November 2021)

Moin. Du kannst die logischen Verknüpfungen direkt ohne Zwischenvariable in das Eigenschaftenfeld eintragen. Im Deklarationsteil/Schnittstelleneditor geht das nicht.


----------



## Seraxx (6 November 2021)

Moin KevinH, 

könnte als Visu Template funktionieren (d.h. du erstellst eine Visu als Vorlage. Diese fügst du später als "Frame" da ein, wo du sie brauchst. ). Für die Variablen musst du dir noch eine Struktur anlegen. Instanzzieren dann im Plc_prg. Soweit die Theorie  ....

PS: Hier noch ein Video: WAGO Visu Template

​


----------



## KLM (6 November 2021)

Wenn Du die logischen Verknüpfungen nicht bei der Eigenschaft des jeweiligen Visu-Elements machen willst, könntest Du auch einen FB lokal im Schnittstelleneditor der Visu deklarieren. Dieser hat dann selbst keinen Code, sondern die logischen Verknüpfungen packst Du in Methoden, welche Du dann wiederum im Eigenschaftsfeld des Visu-Elements aufrufst.


----------



## KevinH (7 November 2021)

KLM schrieb:


> Wenn Du die logischen Verknüpfungen nicht bei der Eigenschaft des jeweiligen Visu-Elements machen willst, könntest Du auch einen FB lokal im Schnittstelleneditor der Visu deklarieren. Dieser hat dann selbst keinen Code, sondern die logischen Verknüpfungen packst Du in Methoden, welche Du dann wiederum im Eigenschaftsfeld des Visu-Elements aufrufst.


Wie würde so etwas aussehen? Ich habe es leider nicht hinbekommen. Gibt es irgendwo eine gute Dokumentation zu ST, E!Cockpit usw.?

Mein Versuch eines lokalen FB im Schnittstelleneditor sah wie folgt aus:



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kevin


----------



## KLM (7 November 2021)

Völlig falsch. Welchen Jalousie FB verwendest Du? Dann baue ich Dir ein Bsp.


----------



## KevinH (7 November 2021)

Aktuell arbeite ich mich in E!Cockpit und die Visualisierung ein somit denke ich das du für dein Bsp. einen Fb deiner Wahl verwenden kannst. Vielen Dank schonmal für deine Hilfe.


----------



## KLM (7 November 2021)

Im Bsp. "FB_at_visu" findest Du den Ansatz über die Methoden an einem in der Visu instanzierten FB. Im Bsp. "FB_extended_Meth" sind die gleichen Methoden am Jalusie-FB, sodass Du nur diesen FB im Prog. anlegen musst. Und im Bsp. "FB_extended" wäre meine neue Empfehlung ganz ohne Methoden nur mit einem erweiterten Jalousie-FB.
In der Logik zum Ausblenden ist aber noch irgendwo ein Bock, aber das Prinzip sollte klar werden.


----------



## KevinH (9 November 2021)

Vielen Dank für diese 3 sehr guten Beispiele. Persönlich bevorzuge ich die erste Variante im Moment, da hier die Kopplung von Visu zu verwendetem Actuator am geringsten ist.
"EXTENDS" werde ich mir definitiv im Hinterkopf bewahren.
Hast du durch meinen Like eine gute Bewertung bekommen oder funktioniert das hier anders?


----------



## KLM (10 November 2021)

Keinen Schimmer, wie das funktioniert. Ist mir aber auch egal. Eine Rückmeldung, dass dein Problem gelöst ist, interessiert mich. Wenn es ein Like ist, ist das OK, ein geschriebenes Danke hat aber mehr Wert.


----------

